# Tamron SP AF 17-50mm F/2.8 XR LD Aspherical (IF) Lightroom 4 Lens Correction Profile



## atp8888 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, 

I just started using Adobe Lightroom 4 for post-editing my shots. And it seems that there's no preset lens correction profile for my lens (subject above). Can anyone help me where to find the suggested presets of this lens or could there be an Adobe Program that updates my LR4?

Thank you very much.

Kind regards, 

atp8888


----------

